

Indie.vc investment program terms - jkaljundi
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BE7IL_64pzC2lMo1sGVbLlVa7hAygF-5DuSuq74RtUY/edit

======
jkaljundi
Seems indie.vc program has got an update on their exact terms and process
recently: [http://indie.vc/](http://indie.vc/)

The linked document in addition to the homepage describes their innovations:
cash distributions to them and an interesting take on open conversion ratio at
the time of acquisition.

